# "One Second After" - Read for free online



## bczoom

http://static.epubbud.com/read.php?g=K8NMU7HV&p=4


----------



## joec

Thanks bczoom, downloaded to Abobe reader.


----------



## tiredretired

Thanx!  I see it was in .epub format which is Nook.  So I downloaded the free Nook app for my Android and voila!  I'll read it on my device.  Thanx again bczoom.  That's a real nice freebie.


----------



## Doc

Dang.  Word must be out; heres what I got:

*Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.*


----------



## joec

Doc said:


> Dang. Word must be out; heres what I got:
> 
> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> 
> *The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.*


 
In the one I downloaded epub format is only 237KB or so. If you like I could email it to you. It should work pretty much in any reader.


----------



## tiredretired

joec said:


> In the one I downloaded epub format is only 237KB or so. If you like I could email it to you. It should work pretty much in any reader.



Yes for Nook & Sony but not in Kindle.  Unless you use this


----------



## joec

TiredRetired said:


> Yes for Nook & Sony but not in Kindle. Unless you use this


 
Not real familiar the kindle as I use a lap top with Adobe book reader. It reads it just fine by the way.


----------

